# Nachrüsten brauche eure Hilfe



## bunkerjo (17. April 2004)

Hallo habe mich nach langem hin und her für das  Feld Manic endschieden und gekauft.
Bitte jetzt nicht das übliche ahhh billig bike halunken gerede. ich weiß das qualität teuer ist und sehe es auch ein , ich denke das der rahmen und die gabel (cromo) erst mal reicht.
die anderen sachen will ich nach und nach verbessern, sprich bremsen , 
züge , pedalen , kurbeln, reifen und felgen halt alles.
da es für mich einfacher ist immer gute teile nachzurüsten weil ich nicht sparen kann ,wäre echt super von euch mir mal die gute bist sehr gute oder 
die besten   anbauteile mit preis zu schreiben die auf mein bmx passen und vieleicht wo ich es bekomme.

werde mein bike mit pics mal posten wenn ich es umgerüstet habe und wer weiß.... vieleicht ist es ja dann doch ein ganz brauchbares bike   

 

ich danke schon mal allen und finde dieses forum übrigens sehr hilfreich 
gerade für einsteiger ... auch wenn es immer wider leutz gibt die die fragen zum tausendsten  mal stellen


----------



## bunkerjo (17. April 2004)

Manic
 EUR 449.00  






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Sport Import GmbH
Ihre Produkte ausschließlich über Fachhändler vertreibt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BMX 



4130 Cr-Mo Rahmen, TT 20.55, CS 14.25, Gyro-Stops | 4130 Cr-Mo Gabel | Felt Drop-Ten 1 1/8 Ahead Vorbau | Reduzierte Lenkerbreite, 4teiliger CocktailBar 100% CrMo | Felt Heavy-Duty Cr-Mo Fuh-Cup Steuersatz | Felt CrMo 3teilige Hohlkurbel, 175mm | Felt Jetson Kattenblatt, 9mm, 38T | ACS 14T Freilauf | Nabe hinten mit 3facher Lagerung | Vorne und hinten 14mm Achsen | Alex MU-24 Felgenringe, 48H | Micro-Adjust Sattelstütze | Vorne und hinten U-Brakes | Vorne und hinten Pegs (4Stk.) | SST ORYG Rotor 1 1/8" | Kettenspanner | überarbeitete 2 Bolt Sattelklemme | überarbeitete Pedalen | Farbe: schwarz | Größen: 20 Laufrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr33r!d0r (17. April 2004)

.,.,.,


----------



## bunkerjo (17. April 2004)

?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## konamann (17. April 2004)

-neue Bremsen! Hombres oder AD 990
-passend dazu neue Felgen...chrom halt.
-einen Satz gute Züge...vielleicht n neuer Rotor, aber da würd ich erstmal warten, ob du überhaupt einen brauchst, geht ja auch mit langem Kabel...

der Rest passt erstmal.


----------



## evil_rider (17. April 2004)

neue laufräder, die dinger dadrinne wiegen ne tonne.

nabe H: odyssey hazard 36h
felge H: araya super 7x

nabe V: flybikes 36h
felge V: araya 7x

= super leicht uns stabil.

kostet dann ca. 350 der satz inkl. aufspeichen, also sogut wie geschenkt.

dann noch nen 33T kettenblatt dazu(WTP stereo) und es passt.


----------



## bunkerjo (17. April 2004)

hey , danke für die schnellen antworten   für andere meinungen bin ich  jederzeit dankbar was haltet ihr von ODYSSEY "Evolver" ?
mit PRIMO Bremshebel und ODYSSEY Mataflex Bremskabel ?? sofern das alles passt ....  den ich will auf jeden fall mal gute bremsen und die optik zählt ja auch   

kann mann die nur mit 2 zügen hinten faren oder funkt dad auch mit dem dreieck ? läuft die vordere bremse eigentlich auch über den rotor sofern man eine hat ? weis garnicht ob das manic über zwei züge hinten läuft  mal 
sehn.....

ja ein paar anständiges  kettenblatt ,  felgen und narben werde ich mir dann auch demnächst dann mal zulegen   
ich denka auch das der rest erst mal passt .....

oder irgendjemand irgentwelche verbesserungs vorschläge ??

DAMIT DAS MÖGLICHE ENDSTEHT,
MUß IMMER WIEDER DAS UNMÖGLICHE VERSUCHT WERDEN

thanks @ll


----------



## NRH (17. April 2004)

Es heiÃt naben... macht aber nix weiter.

Evolver ist eine verdammt gute Bremse.
Ich finde allerdings das die (am rande 20â¬ billigere) Hombre ihren Dienst nicht schlechter macht. Primo hebl passt auf jeden fall, und beim Kabel kannst Du wenn Odyseey draufsteht eh nix falsch machen.

AnstÃ¤ndige kettenblÃ¤tter wÃ¤ren u.a.:
WTP Stereo (50)
Profile Black Jack (70)
Tree (73)
DK 10mm (60)
FBM (60)
...

Gute naben tuen niemanden weh (evtl. Dein Geldbeutel..).

Wethepeople Pi
Formula (modell Namen vergessen)
Fly Bikes (sehr teuer!)
...
Wenn Du eine Cassette willst dann wÃ¼rde ich zur Odyseey greifen. Die neue ist sogar ziemlich leicht geworden im gegensatz zu meiner alten. Die ist zuverlÃ¤ssig und ziemlich Preiswert. 

Felgen:
Siehe evils Hr VorschlÃ¤ge (gelten auch fÃ¼r Hinten)

Was mich immer an den Kompl.-RÃ¤dern stÃ¶rt sind die Reifen und die Pegs. 

Reifen:
Primo V-Monster
Ist wenn man mich fragt der Streetreifen Ã¼berhaupt. Kostet 17,50 pro StÃ¼ck.

Pegs:
Animal Lite ruteschen sehr gut... wie lange sie halten weiÃ ich nicht. Kosten 50â¬
Die WTP toxic kommen bei mir als nÃ¤chstes. 30â¬ aus 4140... ich denke die sind ein versuch wert.


----------



## [YoSHi] (18. April 2004)

hmm, würd mir kein neues kettenblatt kaufen, das jetson soll doch ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## evil_rider (19. April 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, würd mir kein neues kettenblatt kaufen, das jetson soll doch ziemlich gut sein.




du nix ahnung, du schweigen *honga tonga*

geht darum das er dann ne passende übersetzung fahren kann --> 33/12


----------



## bunkerjo (19. April 2004)

soso 33/12 ist also eine bessere übersetzung ?

wie ist das eigendlich mit den kurbeln ich denke das ich keine sb lager hab sondern bb lager, ist leider nicht beschrieben.
sb lager sind doh besser  , denke ich dann hab ich mal geschaut und das gefunden FELT 3-piece hohle Cr-Mo Kurbel mit SB-Lagern Preis: 139,00 
und dann :    Diese Kurbel ist auch mit Euro BB, also MTB Innenlager lieferbar !

Preis: 149,00 EURO  warum ist die teurer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. April 2004)

bunkerjo schrieb:
			
		

> Preis: 149,00 EURO warum ist die teurer ?


Weil das Euro-BB Schraubinnenlager komplizierter aufgebaut ist.


----------



## konamann (19. April 2004)

ja, du hast normale BB Lager, keine SB.
aber da würd ich mir das Geld erstmal sparen. deine Kurbeln is genauso leicht wie die andere, nur die Lager sind halt schlechter. und soviel Geld für Lager...
machs lieber wie ich: warte bis die Lager im A. sind und dann schau mal, es müsste SB Lager zum Nachrüsten geben. auf alle Fälle billiger!

EDIT: wenn du mit der ganzen Umrüstaktion fertigbist, stell doch bitte mal ne Auflistung mit Preisen hier rein, würd mich interessieren...


----------



## bunkerjo (21. April 2004)

ja hast wohl recht @ konamann   das es billiger wäre nur die lager zu tauschen   

eine vollständige liste mit preisen werde ich euch zurverfügungstellen wenn 
den kompletten umbau fertig habe .   

hier schon mal das grobe vieleicht kannst da mit schon mal was anfangen  konamann     

Bike :         FELT Manic Modell 2004                    Preis:       400
Naben        FELT LSD/RSD
                14mm SB-Naben vorne & hinten, 48L.  Preis:       105  oder 
                ODYSSEY Hazard Freecoaster 14mm    Preis:       209  HA
Felgen       ARAYA 7X Rim, 48 Loch  HA und VA     Preis:         67  2st.
Speichen    ?????
Reifen        ?????
Bremsen      ODYSSEY "Evolver"  VA und HA           Preis:        90  2st.
Bremszug    ODYSSEY Mataflex Bremskabel            Preis:          9   st.
Bremshebel  ODYSSEY Modulever                         Preis:        40   oder
                 PRIMO Bremshebel                            Preis:        27   st.
Kette          ?????
Zahnkranz    ??????
Kettenblatt   ???????    
Griffe           ??????
Steuersatz   FSA "The Pig"D.H. Pro                       Preis:        50
Vorbau        ????????
Pedale         ???????

jau wie ihr seht bin ich bei einigen teilen noch nicht sicher ....
vieleicht könnten ihr mal eure favoriten posten vovon ihr überzeugt seit.
welche qualitativ gut zu gebrauchen sind 
ich hoffe ich bauch mir da ein ganz gutes bike mit eurer hilfe zusammenhat einer schon erfahrung mir den  ARAYA 7X Rim, 48 Loch  HA und VA   felgen ?

  Danke schon mal


----------



## bunkerjo (21. April 2004)

die kosten für die gelisteten  neuen teile belaufen sich auf 465  .


----------



## konamann (21. April 2004)

womit mal wieder deutlich wird, dass Nachrüsten nicht billiger ist. Nix gegen dich, ich hab den gleichen Fehler gemacht...

Kettenblatt, Kette, Griffe, Lenker und so Zeug würd ich erstmal fahren, bis was kaputtgeht...

EDIT: oh, Kettenblatt wirst du bei neuer Übersetzung doch eins brauchen.


----------



## kater (21. April 2004)

Nur so wegen Streetreifen: Primo The Wall ist hier garantiert König  Habe gerade eben 2x Animal GLH Reifen montiert und gehe sie gleich ausgiebig testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunkerjo (21. April 2004)

Danke Kater , werde mir mal überlegen mit den reifen erstmal werde ich die die drauf sind schrotten   könnt was dauern   

klar konamann hast schon recht war mir aber vornerein klar das nachrüsten teurer ist   

aber es hat auch vorteile zb. kann mann sich sein bike so basteln wie (man)es will also aus vielen verschiedenen teilen selbst wählen   

so erhält mann auch sein custom bike eigener styl und so

und ich hab natürlich nicht mal eben 1000 eu`s auf der kante , um mir ein perfect bike zu  holen was dann auch viele fahren , so das 
ich mir jetzt das bike  und dann nächsten monat halt schon mal paar teile ordern kann   
außerdem denken dann viele so auf den ersten blick ach ein lepsches feld manic tz billig bike    mann fällt halt nicht so auf auf dem ersten blick
so von wegen superhammerbike am start und schaft noch nicht mal nen 
banny hop   

naja ob wohl ich den natürlich schon hinkriege , hab ja  mtb erfahrung 
außerdem  borde ich  und fahre aggressive inlineskate 

so kann ich auch direkt die nicht so guten sachen schrotten   
und viel ausprobieren und es stört mich einfach nicht weil ich eh 
teile nachrüste


----------



## bunkerjo (21. April 2004)

wer kann mir den  zu der übersetzung was gescheites sagen ?

warum taugt die übersetzung die ich habe nicht viel, warum 33/12  ?

ist die andere übersetzumg zu groß das ich nicht so schnell werde ? oder mich tot strample ?  was ist besser an 33/12 ?

jo kater kannst ja mal dein ergebnis posten


----------



## konamann (23. April 2004)

im Prinzip kommts bei der Übersetzung nur drauf an, dass sie dir passt. wenn sie zu schwer is, kannst du nicht antreten, wenn sie dir zu leicht is, wirst du keinen ordentlichen Speed erreichen. da kann dir keiner helfen...
für den Anfang halt mal deine Übersetzung fahren, die eh scho dran is, dann merkst dus ja.
nebenbei: auf www.parano-garage.de gibts ne Rechentabelle für Übersetzungen.

Es is jedoch gut, möglichst kleine Zahlen in deiner Übersetzung zu haben, sprich kleine Ritzel und vor allem kleines Kettenblatt. je kleiner, umso leichter, und, viel wichtiger, umso weniger verbiegt das Blatt bei Sprocket sachen (grinden, Stalls...). 
aber ruhig erstmal das andere kaputtmachen, nachkaufen kannst dann immer noch. für ne kleinere Übersetzung brauchst du ja alles neu: Nabe, Ritzel, Kettenblatt. das geht scho a bissla ins Geld...


----------



## NRH (23. April 2004)

Die Araya 7x würde ich auf keinen fall hinten fahren (nicht einmal Vorne). 
Wenn schon die Super 7x (habe ich hinten), weil Single Wall Felgen halten nicht sehr viel aus (und erst recht nicht hinten)


----------



## bunkerjo (27. April 2004)

hallo,

bin heute was mit meinem bike rum gefahren und habe spünge auf ne mauer geübt.
bis ich dann nen platten im hinterreifen bekam weil ich wohl genau auf die kante kam.

meine frage sind es eigendlich schlauchlose reifen also kann ich ihn einfach wieder aufpumpen und weiter gehts ?
oder muß ein neuer reifen her ? beschädigt ist er nicht so weit das mein auge beurteilen kann....

danke für eure hilfe ....


----------



## NRH (27. April 2004)

bunkerjo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> bin heute was mit meinem bike rum gefahren und habe spünge auf ne mauer geübt.
> bis ich dann nen platten im hinterreifen bekam weil ich wohl genau auf die kante kam.
> ...




Schlauchlos gibt es beim BMX nicht.... aber ein neuer Schlauch sollte Dir weiter helfen


----------



## Bunes007 (27. April 2004)

bunkerjo schrieb:
			
		

> Steuersatz   FSA "The Pig"D.H. Pro                       Preis:        50?



Hä?
50 eusen?
Ich seh den bloß imma überall für 20?!!!


----------

